# Virgin Media: NO TV + NO INTERNET!!! any help..



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ok guys i need some help asap, my cable tv and broadband (posting from mates house) hasn't been working for the last 2 days. I have an error code on my box that say LD:20...?

Now i have called up the tech team and the earliest they can get someone to me is on Wednesday!! thats 5 days total without TV or Internet...!! :cursing:

Can anyone help me resolve this issue? or has anyone experienced the same error?

I have checked all the connections and nothing seems out of place...

I'm getting sick and tired of Virgin media and I am so close to terminating my contract and going to SKY!!

Help needed guys..

Thanks for reading


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant help mate but l too am becoming fed up of there sh*t customer service..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive just switched to sky i hate virgin media and their call center in india!!

Im guessing you've turned it off took the viewing card out then back on again

You also could check where there cables are coming in that everything is in place, failling that give virgin a call and go to the cancellation department, they will ask why you want to leave them and the WILL try and keep you with them just tell them waiting for more than 24hrs for a technician is a **** take while they still take charge you for a service you obviously aint using..i bet you they'll soon have some one out to you


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Tried typing error code into google?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Tried typing error code into google?


Thats a good idea

Op heres a link where someone had a similar problem

http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/11/30517-error-ld-20-any-help-please.html

If i were you i'd call their complaints department and make sure they somehow compensate me for the inconvenience


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

they cut my internet for 2 days last week. took me 4 attempts to get through to their rubbish customer service. they really are crap with their customers. ive got their 100mb download speed one as well and it still isnt even that fast.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am here never fear

LD20 means you have no incoming downstream.

You need a tech mate.

I know that sounds an obvious thing to write but im a service tech for Vmedia and i know what the codes mean etc.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ok guys i need some help asap, my cable tv and broadband (posting from mates house) hasn't been working for the last 2 days. I have an error code on my box that say LD:20...?
> 
> Now i have called up the tech team and the earliest they can get someone to me is on Wednesday!! thats 5 days total without TV or Internet...!! :cursing:
> 
> ...


Have you done any gardening today?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Ive just switched to sky i hate virgin media and their call center in india!!
> 
> Im guessing you've turned it off took the viewing card out then back on again
> 
> You also could check where there cables are coming in that everything is in place, failling that give virgin a call and go to the cancellation department, they will ask why you want to leave them and the WILL try and keep you with them just tell them waiting for more than 24hrs for a technician is a **** take while they still take charge you for a service you obviously aint using..i bet you they'll soon have some one out to you


Yeh i tried that today, yet they still said Wednesday will be the earliest they can sen someone out as it's not an outage affecting the area but just a problem with mine.

What package do you have with sky mate..?



vduboli said:


> Tried typing error code into google?


Done that already, seem like a problem with the hardware,,,?



emeritus said:


> Thats a good idea
> 
> Op heres a link where someone had a similar problem
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I've already read that link, seems like a common problem..



-AC- said:


> they cut my internet for 2 days last week. took me 4 attempts to get through to their rubbish customer service. they really are crap with their customers. ive got their 100mb download speed one as well and it still isnt even that fast.


Yeh they take the p1ss, really thinking of changing my ISP


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> *Have you done any gardening today*?


No mate.

It's wierd, I've have checked all the connection and cables that lead to box outside and nothing seem damaged or anything. We recently had the cables changed aswell...

Seeing that you work for Virgin, would the cable TV going off directly affect the broadband..?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> What package do you have with sky mate..?


Ive only got the entertainment pack with skyplus hd downstairs and just a normal hd box upstairs together with the phone line only cost me £42/month, with virgin i had th xl package, i much prefer sky but virgin's on demand is miles better than sky anytime. but ive only just found out with sky you can remotely record using an iphone app


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea its only one cable that feeds all your digital services

its either a network prblem, or more likely someone has disonneted you.

either way you wont be able to do sod all until you get a tech out, unless its a network issue, and there are more customers suffering, and it will be fixed soon.

if its just you then you have to wait


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> yea its only one cable that feeds all your digital services
> 
> its either a network prblem, or more likely someone has disonneted you.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the help Ash

Thats the bit i was dreading mate, they said that no one else in the area was reporting the probloem otherwise it would have been dealt with quicker. So I just got to wait then....

Just hope they keep to their promise and someone actually turns up on Wednesday! i have had problems in the past where Techs haven't even turned up on the given day.

Do you thinks its a physical problem with the cables..? but like i said they are fairly new...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

where are they new, inside or out?


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

i used to be and engineer for eurbell/telewest/ntl/virgin media or what ever name they have decided to use this week..... and the most common fault for this is some dopey tech has disconnected your cable to feed another house...used happen all the time in plymouth when the cab feeding you gets full....


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> where are they new, inside or out?


Outside mate


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ok guys i need some help asap, my cable tv and broadband (posting from mates house) hasn't been working for the last 2 days. I have an error code on my box that say LD:20...?
> 
> Now i have called up the tech team and the earliest they can get someone to me is on Wednesday!! thats 5 days total without TV or Internet...!! :cursing:
> 
> ...


I feel for you mate with Virgin Media, I canned mine a few months ago because I was fed up of slow speeds and no connection. I'm on BT now with a steady speed of 10meg, in 4 months I've never lost connection once.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

On the flip side to most comments - I've had Virgin internet, tv and phone for 3 yrs with only 30 mins downtime (to my knowledge).

Internet speeds are awesome.

And I get a 50% reduction on all prices due to their corporate schemes (as I use Virgin's Leased Line services @ work).


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

-AC- said:


> they cut my internet for 2 days last week. took me 4 attempts to get through to their rubbish customer service. they really are crap with their customers. ive got their 100mb download speed one as well and it still isnt even that fast.


99.9% of Vrgin Media's problems are over subscribed areas, basically their network can't handle the amount of subscribers in that one area, that was one of the problems I had in my area, every Tom Dick and Harry was on Virgin Media, I was paying for a 50meg service but only getting speeds of 10mbps. Get shut of them and give BT a whirl.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

bally said:


> i used to be and engineer for eurbell/telewest/ntl/virgin media or what ever name they have decided to use this week..... and the most common fault for this is some dopey tech has disconnected your cable to feed another house...used happen all the time in plymouth when the cab feeding you gets full....


happens everywhere mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea you have been dissconnected in my opinion


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ash1981 said:


> happens everywhere mate


Yep, BT are [email protected] for this - they actually admitted it to me during an office installation...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> happens everywhere mate


might be a stupid question but what is a "cab feeder" and what should happen when its full?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

where you get that from?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> where you get that from?


lol sorry mate it was actually Bally who wrote this

*
"the most common fault for this is some dopey tech has disconnected your cable to feed another house...used happen all the time in plymouth when the **cab feeding** you gets full...."*

what i was meant to ask was disconected from where? what what should happen when it gets full


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea theres a cabinet somewhere near you.

say there is 50 connecters in there, thats 50 customers, you were one of those 50.

new customer comes along in your area, on the same cabinet, hasnt got a spare connector, so you have been the unlucky on.

thats what happens generally, it could be something else but i will bet you £100 that this is the case


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i get you, them green/grey cabinets, ive seen the amount of wires in them ****ers i wouldnt even know where to start


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeh its crazy when the nets not working...to think maybe a decade or so ago we were all happily living without out it, now when u get disconnected or it dont work etc etc = immediate withdrawal symptoms looool...hope it gets sorted tho, virgin media do suck (im with them also,cant wait to change to someone else)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

emeritus said:


> i get you, them green/grey cabinets, ive seen the amount of wires in them ****ers i wouldnt even know where to start


neither do i


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Ash can you explain to the OP how to check power settings coming into set top box via remote

You can check what the modem is doing at 192.168.100.1 password is root, you might need to login to the hub(network name and pass)

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Up-to-30Mb-and-50Mb-broadband/bd-p/50mb

Make sure when you speak to them again that you want a reduction because of loss of services


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I had the exact same problem as the original poster. It happened twice in the space of 8 days.

The first time this happened, the internet and tv (LD:20 on box) went down around 8pm on a friday night and came back on again at around 1045pm. 8 days later (last saturday night) they both went down at 1030pm and never came back on until midday the following day. Needless to say I was totally ****ed off and called them up. I got through to their awesome technical support line in India. They only took a few quid off my bill. I went through to the billing department and they said the best they could do was take £10 off my bill for the month.

When Virgin Media works it's great, but when it doesn't work it is a nightmare. Their technical support is shockingly bad.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont need too mate.

i know exactly whats happened,

plain and simply he got know signal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dazarooni said:


> I had the exact same problem as the original poster. It happened twice in the space of 8 days.
> 
> The first time this happened, the internet and tv (LD:20 on box) went down around 8pm on a friday night and came back on again at around 1045pm. 8 days later (last saturday night) they both went down at 1030pm and never came back on until midday the following day. Needless to say I was totally ****ed off and called them up. I got through to their awesome technical support line in India. They only took a few quid off my bill. I went through to the billing department and they said the best they could do was take £10 off my bill for the month.
> 
> When Virgin Media works it's great, but when it doesn't work it is a nightmare. Their technical support is shockingly bad.


Thats what im here for baby!!!

All i ask is to ;like; my ass up and ill tell you everything


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Cheers for the replies guys:thumb:



Dazarooni said:


> I had the exact same problem as the original poster. It happened twice in the space of 8 days.
> 
> The first time this happened, the internet and tv (LD:20 on box) went down around 8pm on a friday night and came back on again at around 1045pm. 8 days later (last saturday night) they both went down at 1030pm and never came back on until midday the following day. Needless to say I was totally ****ed off and called them up. I got through to their awesome technical support line in India. They only took a few quid off my bill. I went through to the billing department and they said the best they could do was take £10 off my bill for the month.
> 
> When Virgin Media works it's great, but when it doesn't work it is a nightmare. Their technical support is shockingly bad.


Hi mate, did they tell you as to what was reason for the error..?

So it just sorted itself out for you..?



ash1981 said:


> i dont need too mate.
> 
> i know exactly whats happened,
> 
> plain and simply he got know signal


Cheers ash, so bascially you think someones has been allocated my "connector" in the green box outside??

That green box is always left open, so maybe vandalism etc...

I take it it would be a pain or near impossible for you to try and explain how to check which was my connector..lol


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

ash1981 said:


> i dont need too mate.
> 
> i know exactly whats happened,
> 
> plain and simply he got know signal


Did you mean no signal? or what was that typo too?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Cheers for the replies guys:thumb:
> 
> Hi mate, did they tell you as to what was reason for the error..?
> 
> ...


you maybe in luck if you have just had a new cable, there maybe a label with your address on, if its hanging there, then you know its been dissconnected.

If something is sat on ld20 then it cant just be put right on its own, someone would of done something

it could very well be vandalism.

i cant tell you to recconect yoiurslef,

what part of the country do you live in?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

britbull said:


> Did you mean no signal? or what was that typo too?


Yea typo he has NO incoming Downstream signal, im sorry

im a forest fan, my head is all over the place after today


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> you maybe in luck if you have just had a new cable, there maybe a label with your address on, if its hanging there, then you know its been dissconnected.
> 
> If something is *sat on ld20* then it cant just be put right on its own, someone would of done something
> 
> ...


Yes ash, it's been showing LD:20 constantly.

London mate


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I called them up and they checked my postcode and said that there was a problem in my area as others had reported problems too. They said that engineers were working to fix it.

I imagine that if others were having problems in your area then they would have reported it. However if the technical support people told you there's no issues in your area then it's probably just you who is having the problem, so an engineer would be needed.

One thing I would do is call up and complain about the service, at the very least you won't be charged the full price for the month.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

ash1981:2523261 said:


> happens everywhere mate


used love working for these had a lot of good years there...where area do you work in? ive since made my final jump to BT Openreach


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

ash1981:2523319 said:


> neither do i


i get asked this everyday.....how do you know what wires what? i say the same lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

bally said:


> used love working for these had a lot of good years there...where area do you work in? ive since made my final jump to BT Openreach


After Virgin Media BT are a breath of fresh air.

When my Virgin Broadband used to play up i gave tech support a ring.

They used to say "have you tried disabling cookies?"

I used to reply with "well, I once bit the legs off a gingerbread man". You can imagine the look on Charles face from Tech support in India.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> I called them up and they checked my postcode and said that there was a problem in my area as others had reported problems too. They said that engineers were working to fix it.
> 
> I imagine that if others were having problems in your area then they would have reported it. However if the technical support people told you there's no issues in your area then it's probably just you who is having the problem, so an engineer would be needed.
> 
> One thing I would do is call up and complain about the service, at the very least you won't be charged the full price for the month.


Yep the person i spoke to said it was just me and no one else had reported the problem, hence the reason why Wednesday is the earliest they can send someone out!



bally said:


> i get asked this everyday.....how do you know what wires what? i say the same lol


Damn!! I ain't got a hope in hell to check then, if you guys don't know:lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You cant beat a Vmedia thread once in a while


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

On another note have any Virgin Media customers noticed how there are so many Johns, mark, leigh and charles in India? They also all seem to be reading from some sort of script lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

emeritus said:


> On another note have any Virgin Media customers noticed how there are so many Johns, mark, leigh and charles in India? They also all seem to be reading from some sort of script lol


oh yea, i can get hold of copy of that script if you like?


----------

